# Ross Cardiac ?



## Stick*Flipper (Feb 20, 2009)

Can anybody tell me anything about the Ross Cardiac. There's a great deal at Sportmans guide.


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Awesome*

I have 2 Ross bows myself, 1 Cardiac. They are one of the smoothest, best shooting bows for the money and you will be hard pressed to find anything better. I would very highly endorse buying one. You can't go wrong, and if it is a 08 adn it has 60lb limbs I would trade you for my 70's h hahahahha


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

patrkyhntr37 said:


> I also have one and could not agree more with what the other guy said, i also have a 08 cardiac for sale if your left handed.



If it is a 37" I know someone who is looking for one.


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

There's an even better deal in the classifieds. Dahattok is selling 2008's brand new for $375 shipped. I ordered one this week.


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

That is a great deal. I got my 08 Cardiac for 270 with shipping on ebay. I am shooting it for target right now and I have the limbs back down as far as I can go on the 70# Barnsdales that are on it. I wish I could find some 50 or 60# limbs. I would even trade away my barnsdales for them. I actually have my Barnsdales backed down to 56 adn they still shoot awesome. If I could get down to 50, that would be my ideal target weight.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*Ross Cardiacs*

If they are the original Ross Cardiacs (not Bowtech) they are great bows. Fit and finish are AWESOME. I had one briefly, but I got caught up in the speed craze and purchased some Elites. Can't go wrong with the Cardiac IMO.

By the way, not bashing the Bowtech version Cardiacs. I just haven't shot one yet.


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

*I Agree*



Out West said:


> If they are the original Ross Cardiacs (not Bowtech) they are great bows. Fit and finish are AWESOME. I had one briefly, but I got caught up in the speed craze and purchased some Elites. Can't go wrong with the Cardiac IMO.
> 
> By the way, not bashing the Bowtech version Cardiacs. I just haven't shot one yet.


I would have to agree with what you have said. The new Cardiacs are still pretty good, better than other bows still, but they aren't like the old Ross. Unfortunately, some of the smoothness and comfort was lost in the transition to Bowtech. 08 and older, awesome. 09 and newer....still good, but just not as nice.


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

blmarlin said:


> There's an even better deal in the classifieds. Dahattok is selling 2008's brand new for $375 shipped. I ordered one this week.



Me too- mine's supposed to be here tomorrow. Can't wait!!!!! I had an 07 and traded it in. Dumb move. Man do I miss that bow!!!!!!


----------



## nrw1717 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am in love with my cardiac and plan on buying a carnivore once i get enough money. Ross makes great bows and im sure you wont be let down. Alot of my friends who shoot alpines, bears, and hoyts are thinking about switching to ross this year


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

One of the best bows I have ever shot. Have two of them right now wont ever change.


----------



## fulldraw5 (Aug 24, 2008)

the cardiac and new carnivor that are being made by bowtec,are still Andys design theres not going to be any differance in the bows,I actually know Andy personally and the bows are still going to be the ROSS.there is alot of confusion on that but rest asured you will still be getting a ROSS


----------



## swampybux (Mar 6, 2009)

I shoot a Ross CR331 which was a new left over still in the box. This is a bow I'll never get rid of. Something I found interesting though is my bow is "pre-BowTech" and it sure looks alot like the new "Quest" bows from G5....limb pockets, grip, broadhead shelf, everything. just my opinion but might be something to check out.


----------



## muzzyslinger_6 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Ross Cardiac*

I have a Ross Cardic 31 and Love it the best bow I have ever let a shaft fly from, fulldraw5and myself know andy personally and he gave me one for my birthday this past year, The new Carnivore is also something you should check out, with the new Krank system, is said to be one of the smoothest shooting bows on the market, check it out!


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

Previous I posted in this thread that I did not care for the post-bowtech Ross' as much. I rescind all statements on this previous statement. I shot the Carnivore yesterday, and it is awesome. Felt better on the draw that it had seemed in the past, and super quiet. You wouldn't even have to put any string silencers on it. It was awesome. The Cardiac is just as smooth. If I was buying a new bow, I would definately buy one.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

swampybux said:


> I shoot a Ross CR331 which was a new left over still in the box. This is a bow I'll never get rid of. Something I found interesting though is my bow is "pre-BowTech" and it sure looks alot like the new "Quest" bows from G5....limb pockets, grip, broadhead shelf, everything. just my opinion but might be something to check out.


i have the same bow the 08 model, i just chronoed it yesterday, 70lb 30 in draw >400 grain arrow.... 292 fps


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

*ross*

i had a 07 cardiac all i can say is smooth. one thing about the bow is no parts for repair. now if you could get one for 250.00 or 300.00 tyd


----------



## fulldraw5 (Aug 24, 2008)

you can get patrs through G5, the parts for the quest and the 07,08 model cardiacs are the same


----------

